# Nording or Peterson?



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

So I just got my first good pipe the other day. It is a rusticated Nording and I love it. Now I am hooked and want to get another nice pipe. I really like a lot of the Nording line and am thinking about picking up one of the Hunters pipes. Although now I am also thinking about Peterson. In that price range would I be better off going with a Pete?


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

They're both good. If you want a more traditional British style pipe then go with Peterson. I love the Petersons that I have.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

This should stir some discussions. I like both makers so I think you would be happy with either. If you get a Pete I'd go with a straight or only slightly bent pipe and a fishtail mouthpiece. You'll stand a better chance of getting a good smoker with a good draw that way. Also consider one of their holiday or special edition pipes which usually have fishtail mouthpeices and I have found to be slightly more consistant than their other lines. Personally, I wouldn't pay more than 125 or so for a Pete though. Above that you can get into some really nice pipes like a lower end Ascorti or used Cavicchi or Castello, among many others. Also, if you want a really small pipe the Belgiques usually have very good briar and craftsmanship. Still, I can see why folks like the higher end Petes, style wise they can be very nice indeed. Finally, consider finding a Pre-Republic Peterson on the used market. They are very, very nice pipes in my opinion and will smoke the you know what out of most modern Petes, and a great many other pipes as well.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I've never smoked a Peterson or a Nording, but I have to admit I'm very curious about the P-Lip. Nording's on the other hand are aesthetically beautiful to me. In other words, I have no clue what I'm talking about. ound: The first I would buy between the two, would be a Nording.

This is my favorite Nording pipe. It's on my Christmas list for this year. We'll see if I earned enough Santa points for it. :wink:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> This should stir some discussions. I like both makers so I think you would be happy with either. If you get a Pete I'd go with a straight or only slightly bent pipe and a fishtail mouthpiece. You'll stand a better chance of getting a good smoker with a good draw that way. Also consider one of their holiday or special edition pipes which usually have fishtail mouthpeices and I have found to be slightly more consistant than their other lines. Personally, I wouldn't pay more than 125 or so for a Pete though. Above that you can get into some really nice pipes like a lower end Ascorti or used Cavicchi or Castello, among many others. Also, if you want a really small pipe the Belgiques usually have very good briar and craftsmanship. Still, I can see why folks like the higher end Petes, style wise they can be very nice indeed. Finally,* consider finding a Pre-Republic Peterson on the used market*. They are very, very nice pipes in my opinion and will smoke the you know what out of most modern Petes, and a great many other pipes as well.


hey, now that sounds like a fantastic idea :wink:


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I think I'm gonna go Nording. I really do love the style. The next will be a Pete. Oh and I'm sure there will be a next  Now to decide which one. Pretty much narrowed down to these two.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

I haven't owned a Pete, I absolutely love some of their finishes but I prefer Nording's freehands over the traditional shapes


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Petersons all look to me like they have glandular problems...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Those are some very nice looking pipes, Joe. Enjoy!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> hey, now that sounds like a fantastic idea :wink:


LOL. Scheduled for delivery tomorrow, and unsmoked no less! Enjoy many a great smoke in her my friend.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I own two Pete's and they smoke fine but not nearly as well as a cheaper sav I had a few years back. Which makes me think that I would like to try a nording. Plus I love the freehands. Controlled chaos love it.


----------



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

From what I've been reading in various places, the current production of Peterson pipes are below previous standards, unless you go for the higher grades. I own a dozen Petersons from the mid-70s to 2002 and they all smoke great. If I was going for a brand new pipe and had to pick between Peterson and Nording, I'd go for a Nording.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I've got 2 nordings and a St. Patricks day Pete. The Nording signature I got from a puff brother and the Pete both smoke fantastically. I think you should have at least one of each in your collection :nod:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Yep, as Shawn says, get at least one of each. I do really like some of Nording's freehands, though.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a Peterson Aran with the p lip that is a great smoker. However, If I did it all over again, I'd probably go with the fish tail.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I went Nording, but I will get a Pete next time.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Way to step up!

You need them both and,,, others, too!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Way to step up!
> 
> You need them both and,,, others, too!


This is true. However I have now smoked a pipe twice and I will now own 6. I think I'm ahead of the game  I am thinking a St Patty's day Pete will be the next. Would like a Sherlock Holmes, but that's gettin' pricey.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

yellowv said:


> This is true. However I have now smoked a pipe twice and I will now own 6. I think I'm ahead of the game  I am thinking a St Patty's day Pete will be the next. Would like a Sherlock Holmes, but that's gettin' pricey.


Ha! Glad I'm not the only one!  Hoping Santa will bring me a Sav Fiammetta. I've been good!


----------

